# Can sex drive durring pregnancy predict babies gender?



## Quilter Mama (Mar 13, 2003)

When I was in the 1st trimester of my 2nd pregnancy my mothers club guessed that I would have a girl and I did.
Their theory being based on sex drive and my lack of it with this pregnancy. 5 out of the 6 moms had 2 kids and all of them said with a boy their sex drive was out of control and with a girl they weren't interested at all. 3 of these moms had girls 1st and 2 had boys first, so it seems like it couldn't be based on 1st time excitement or 1st time nerves.
I am inclined to believe that this is all just coincidence but I thought it would be fun to see what others thought. I did talk to a woman at the local swimming pool who said she knew her pregnancy was a girl because she had a huge sex drive and with her boy she had none







:

QM


----------



## Quilter Mama (Mar 13, 2003)

Should I have posted this somewhere else?
QM


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I had a huge sex drive with the first....boy

Now, I have none....I don't know sex and won't for about....32 weeks


----------



## rwikene (Jun 10, 2002)

I wonder if maybe the reason women have an increased sex drive with male children is b/c of the testosterone?

I had a girl and no sex drive, although to be fair...I never really have had much of one


----------



## greenluv (Jul 26, 2002)

I guess I'm another mom that was backward with sex drive. With both of my girls it didn't change, but with my son and this new baby (u/s says is a boy) I have had NO drive.

One other clue for me that we were having boys, is my morning sickness wasn't as bad as it had been with the girls.







:


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

so far it looks like your poll isn't supporting the idea that either sex increases drive.

BTW, I had a girl and wanted it all the time (except the first couple months when I was really sick with MS.


----------



## Quilter Mama (Mar 13, 2003)

I think there is something to the testosterone idea.

But from what the poll looks like I think our mothers club had an unusual coincidence.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

OK, here is my experience: very little morning sickness, heart rate in the 130-140 range and very horny--means you are having a girl!


----------



## padomi (Dec 28, 2002)

I have HORRIBLE ALL DAY SICKNESS all 10 months and a ferocious sex drive - and her heart rate was around 130 - I had a girl.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I have had two boys and a girl and didn't have a change in sex drive with any of them.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

With both of my girls, I wanted it all the time.

I'm pretty much the same way with this pregnancy, as well...so not sure if that means another girl or not...we'll know in about 6 weeks (give or take).









But poor dh...he knows what many months of breastfeeding is soon to mean for him (banishment to the spare bedroom for awhile and a not very interested-in-it wife). Sigh...


----------



## indigolilybear (Nov 28, 2001)

have had one boy, one girl and BOTH times-wanted it ALL the time. I assume it has to do w/preg. hormones, not hte baby itself. This time, don't know but sex, but it's always starting!









however, AFTER the baby is born--NO desire for around one year.


----------

